# مشروع تكييف كامل حسابات مخططات حد قال هات



## م/عادل حسن (12 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 


اخوانى الاعزاء​


الى كل مهندس عربى​ 

والى كل من اراد ان يبنى فى مستقبل امتنا​ 

والى كل من ساهم فى ارتقاء امتنا ولو بكلمه​ 

والى كل طموح​ 

والى المهندس zanitty الذى لطالما سبقنا الى هذه الاعمال ​ 

اضع لكم هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم​ 

" وَمَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلَّا عَلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ " 
(الشعراء : 109)​ 






 


الموضوع مش مجرد مشروع تخرج لطلبه كليه الهندسة قسم التكييف
لالالالالالالا​ 


الموضوع اكبر من كدا بكتير​ 

اضع بين يديكم​ 

و لأول مره على صفحات منتدياتنا العربية​ 

اول مشروع تكييف مركزى كامل​ 

الحسابات مش سوفت وير​ 

لا الحسابات لكل دور للمبنى على حدى​ 

الحسابات يدويه
:67::67::67::67:​ 

بأستخدام جداول اشرى
:67::67::67::67:​ 

والاله الحاسبة
:67::67::67::67:​ 

والدكتوليتور 
:67::67::67::67:​ 

والمخططات قبل التنفيذ
:67::67::67::67:​ 

والمخططات بعد التنفيذ
:67::67::67::67:​ 

رسومات الدكت (بعد ما تصمم مانيوال) فى كتاب المشروع
:67::67::67::67:​ 

رسومات التشلر (ما ما اتعمله selection برده فى كتاب المشروع
:67::67::67::67:​ 

رسومات ال piping برده بعد ما اتعملها sizing
:67::67::67::67:​ 

المشروع اشرف عليه نخبه من الدكاتره الباكستانين​ 

والطلبه ال refernce بتاعهم الاشرى لانهم اخدوا دوره قبل المشروع فى مقر اشرى​ 

عندهم فى باكستان​ 

منهم طالب بعد ما اتخرج عمل فى احد اهم واكبر المشاريع فى الشرق الاوسط كله 
:67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67: ​ 

وهو اللى انا جبت منه المشروع بتاعه دا​ 

هاتسمع ارقام سنه 1985 وسنه 1977
​ 



هانجيب الموضوع من اول جذر الشجره وهانعلى ونعلى
:3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3:​ 

المشروع فيه بريمافيرا واظن ان اغلبكم عارف البرنامج دا احسن منى مليون مره​ 
:3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3:​ 
لتحميل المشروع اضغط على الشهادة​ 
اشهد ان لا اله الا الله واشهد ان محمدا رسول الله​ 
ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم ​ 
اخوكم 
م/عادل حسن عويلى​ 
​


----------



## الحريمي (12 أكتوبر 2009)

تعجزاللسان عن التعبير ومع ذلك لك جزيل الشكررررر


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (12 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamed mech (12 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة :15:
واضح ان المشروع مميز :16:
وطريقتك فى عرض المشروع ممتازة و تحتوى على التشويق :70: 
زادك الله من علمه و نفع بك :7: ​


----------



## magdygamal_8 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

واضح أن الموضوع كبير وجزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا الجهد وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed1984 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نور محمد علي (13 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم مشاركة اكثر من رائعة وعطاك الله حتى يرضيك


----------



## رائد حمامرة (13 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي عادل


----------



## م/عادل حسن (13 أكتوبر 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا هندسة :15:
> 
> واضح ان المشروع مميز :16:
> وطريقتك فى عرض المشروع ممتازة و تحتوى على التشويق :70:
> زادك الله من علمه و نفع بك :7: ​


 
انتم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون فى الخير ان شاء الله

ومواضيعك تشهد ياباشمهندس محمد


----------



## م/عادل حسن (13 أكتوبر 2009)

رائد حمامرة قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا اخي عادل


 
وجزاكم اخى العزيز


----------



## م/عادل حسن (13 أكتوبر 2009)

نور محمد علي قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم مشاركة اكثر من رائعة وعطاك الله حتى يرضيك


 
اللهم امين اللهم امين
وجزانا وجزاكم الخير اللهم امين اللهم امين


----------



## م/عادل حسن (13 أكتوبر 2009)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> واضح أن الموضوع كبير وجزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا الجهد وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


 
طبعا
الناس الكبار ليهم المواضيع الكبيره

وانتم تستحقون ذلك


----------



## thabetwawi (13 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير يا اخي


----------



## mech eng2 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

:9::9::28:


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (13 أكتوبر 2009)

الله ييسر امرك ويفتح عليك

وجعل الله عملك هذا خالص لوجه الكريم

لقد افدت اخوانك ايما فائده

لي اكثر من خمس سنوات وانا ابحث عن مثل هذا الموضوع بالضبط

خصوصا ان الحسابات يدويه

تحياتي لك


----------



## apo_mosa (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*بسم الله مشاء الله والله مميز*

مشاء الله الموضوع المرة دي فعلاً جاااااااااااااااااااااااامد وحصري 

و الأجمل والأهم شكله لسه نيو

جزاك الله كل الخير​


----------



## م شهاب (14 أكتوبر 2009)

والله تعجز الكلمات عن شكرك اخي الكريم 
وفقك الله لما فيه خير البلاد والعباد


----------



## م/عادل حسن (14 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك لكم جميعا 

واللهى اجمل من الموضوع هى ردود الناس علية 

واهم شىء ان الناس مبسوطه 

ربنا يقدرنا ونسعدكم كمان وكمان


----------



## م. يامن خضور (16 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً لك يا بشمهندس عادل


----------



## light man (16 أكتوبر 2009)

الهندسة هندسة و الفن فن و أما التكييف و الشي العاملو هون يا أخ عادل اسمو حضارة و فن و هندسة لك مني خالص الشكر و التقدير و ربي يجعل مشاركتك هذه و جميع مشاركاتك حسنات تثقل ميزانك ...................................جد بارك الله فيك


----------



## سمير شربك (17 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## م/عادل حسن (17 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر اخوانى على الردود 
وربنا يجزيكم خير عن كل دعوه خالصه قد دعوتموها لى
والله اسأل ان يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم


----------



## ammaid_2000 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا فعلا مجهود كبير


----------



## عوبد الورد (18 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير
وفقك الله في الدنيا والاخره


----------



## الخطيرجدا (18 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله في الجهود المبذوله


----------



## شهدشهد (18 أكتوبر 2009)

ألف شكر يا بشمهندس عادل على هذا العطاء الفياض , و انا قبل أن أطلع على المحتويات لدى إحساس أنه سيكون أكثر من رائع , فجازاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## wael ameen (18 أكتوبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## حسام الدينن (18 أكتوبر 2009)

واللة ي اخى جارى التحميل
واعتقد انشاء اللة عمل ضخم


----------



## م/عادل حسن (19 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخوانى على الردود والتفاعل مع الموضوع


----------



## م/عادل حسن (19 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخوانى على الردود والتفاعل مع الموضوع


----------



## هادى صقر (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك يا هندسة :15:
واضح ان المشروع مميز :16:
وطريقتك فى عرض المشروع ممتازة و تحتوى على التشويق :70: 
زادك الله من علمه و نفع بك :7: ​*


----------



## جادر محمد ذاكر (22 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور تسلم


----------



## م/عادل حسن (22 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المرور والتفاعل مع الموضوع والله دا شىء يفرح ويخلى الواحد يطلع اخر ما عنده
ربنا يجزيكم خير


----------



## خالد العسيلي (24 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك و بعلمك


----------



## م/عادل حسن (24 أكتوبر 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك و بعلمك


 

الموضوع نور بيك يا خالد
ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## كندي يونس (29 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر على المشروع


----------



## profx (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر
والله موضوع تحفه و استفدت منه كثير
جزاك الله كل خير و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## waelsayed (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/عادل حسن (7 نوفمبر 2009)

profx قال:


> الف شكر
> والله موضوع تحفه و استفدت منه كثير
> جزاك الله كل خير و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك


 

وهو دا المطلوب من الموضوع ان الكل يستفيد منه
ومش بس كدا وكمان ان الكل يتفاعل مع الموضوع


----------



## ميكانيكس (7 نوفمبر 2009)

احسنت جزاك الله خير


----------



## Badran Mohammed (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا على الموضع وهل بالامكان ان ترفعه على رابط اخر
مع التقدير


----------



## ناصر عاطف محمود (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## bannrose (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## ahmadmechanical (8 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يبرك فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله


----------



## هيثم اسامة (10 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks a lot


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (11 نوفمبر 2009)

جميل والى الامام بشمهندس


----------



## MKH_R7G (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## JUBRAN (12 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر و لو متأخر


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم مشاركة اكثر من رائعة وعطاك الله حتى يرضيك*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و زادكم من فضله وماشاء الله عليك


----------



## rammzi2008 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinx


----------



## محمود محمد الهادي (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله - عز و جل - خيرا وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك
ربنا آتنا فى الدنيا حسنة و فى الآخرة حسنة و قنا عذاب النار
اللهم ارزقنا الأخلاص فى النية و القول و العمل


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

يااخي بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء
(نصيب برحمتنا من نشاء ولا نضيع اجر المحسنين)
سورة يوسف


----------



## strength (15 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك....
و جزاك الله تعالى عنا خير الجزاء....


----------



## إبن رشد (16 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على الملف و على طريقة وضع الرابط


----------



## إبن رشد (16 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على الملف وعلى طريقة وضع الرابط


----------



## العصار (16 نوفمبر 2009)

انا بجد محتاج لشرح المشروع ده , ممكن يا باش مهندس ترفع المشروع على موقع تانى , و شكرا لمجهودك الرائع وموضوعك المتميز.


----------



## fixnow (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً على المجهود فى إنتظار المزيد


----------



## 2828 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## 2828 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## issam.alhiti (19 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hanyezzo (19 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم,لكن لدي سؤال هل هذا البرنامج هو مطابق لمشاركة Eng. Ahmed H بأسم برنامج بسيط لحساب الاحمال الحرارية مستخدم في الامارات بتاريخ 18/8/2009 مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## المهندس / آدم (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم
وجزاكم كل الخير
ووضع هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
مشاركة أكثر من رائعة
بارك الله فيك
*


----------



## mohammed askoul (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكور و جزيت خيرا


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عضو جديد 
الف شكر 
ولكن بعد التحمبل والفك لا يفتح معي 
افيدوني


----------



## دبوسه (17 فبراير 2010)

والله لو بجد يبقى ربنا يوقفك فى خطوه ولاد الحلال ده انا كنت ببحث عن الموضوع ده بأبره


----------



## اديب اديب (18 فبراير 2010)

_جزاكم الله خيرا اخي عادل_


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (23 فبراير 2010)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي المهندس ونتمني منك المزيد باذن الله
وفقنا الله واياك الي مايحبه ويرضاه


----------



## osama mas (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (23 فبراير 2010)

رائع يباش مهندس وجزاك الله خيرا على الجهود المتميزة


----------



## ظافر الصراف (24 فبراير 2010)

والله سلمت يداك 
وأعانك الله على جهدك الكبير
ومزيد من الأبداع أيها المهندس القدير


----------



## aboumajid (2 مارس 2010)

:67:thanks ......i need it


----------



## hossien4 (2 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ونتمنى المزيد منك


----------



## mhmoodk (2 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا هندسه

:14:​


----------



## اميرdj (2 مارس 2010)

*طلب المشروع*

شكرا على هذه المبادرة الكريمة ممكن ارسال هذا المشروع للاستفادة منه والأطلاع عليه وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## mohamedmorad2008 (2 مارس 2010)

مشكوورررررررررررررررر والى الامام دائما 
احوك المهندس محمد


----------



## marwan kasasbeh (3 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسه


----------



## حسام محمد (3 مارس 2010)

الف شكر ع هالمشروع القيم 
اخوك حسام


----------



## kalosh (14 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم مشاركة اكثر من رائعة وعطاك الله حتى يرضيك*​


----------



## السهف (14 مارس 2010)

*م/ عادل حسن*

مشكور جدا يا زميل على هذه المشاركة القيمة و بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.osamaa (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## waleed_ ghost (15 مارس 2010)

لا استطيع قول الا جزاك الله خيرا يا خير المهندسين


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا اوى وجزاك الف خير 

اخوك سعد


----------



## محمودقاسم (16 مارس 2010)

اشكرك على حسن ادائك


----------



## sharafconsult (27 أبريل 2010)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## sharafconsult (27 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر وووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## gaber osman (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على محاولة المساعدة لكن الملف حجمة كبير ومش بينزل


----------



## عادل 1980 (23 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من فضله وماشاء الله عليك*
الله يبارك فيك​


----------



## eng mohamed khalil (23 مايو 2010)

شكراااا وهات


----------



## ammar-sl (23 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## gerrard nada (24 مايو 2010)

سلمت يداكم جميعا والف شكر


----------



## bannrose (26 مايو 2010)

الف شكر مهندس عادل جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (26 مايو 2010)

Thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eng-muataz (30 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فريد جرجس (30 مايو 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ عادل
انا مهندس كهرباء ولكن اشعر ان الملف سيساعدني علي تعلم ما احتاجه في مجال التكييف
اشكرك واتمني لك التوفيق دائما
وجزاك الله عنا جميعا كل الخير


----------



## اياد الفلسطيني (31 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## Atatri (31 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزيت خيرا


----------



## فارس الاقصي (26 يوليو 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## زكى محمد زكى (29 يوليو 2010)

اشكر حضرتك يا استازنا العزيز وخلص تحياتى الى حضرتكم
م0زكى


----------



## محب الحرمين (29 يوليو 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## zouka78 (30 يوليو 2010)

جازاك الله عنا خيرا وبارك الله لك في علمك


----------



## maysem (30 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## maysem (31 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم الموضوع شيق جدا بس مع الاسف الرابط لايعمل عندي ياريت ترفع على رابط اخر وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mahdy 81 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

والله مجهود جيد وشكر عليه


----------



## جدتى (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد شكرا على المشورع الكبير ده انشاء هيكون ليك نصيب كبير من الدعاء منى لان ده مشروعى


----------



## ahmedbayomy (24 نوفمبر 2010)

فين روابط التحميل


----------



## helal73 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م. رياض النجار (24 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ضيف سليمان (25 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كرم الحمداني (25 نوفمبر 2010)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## abdelrhman86 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وادخلك فسيح جناته


----------



## محمد تكيف (25 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## elshemy1985 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

انااااااااا نزلت المشروع وقبل مااشوفه لازم يكون هناك شكر ليك بالرغم من كل شئ اخر لانه حضرتك تعبت نفسك ورفعتلنا المشروع ده نستفيد منه
فالف شكر ليك ياهندسة وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس ميكانيكاقوى (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## emam_otefy (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيرررررررررررررررر


----------



## goor20 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## abdelrhman86 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## pora (22 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## م سامى زكى (23 ديسمبر 2010)

لـــــــــــك منى جزيل الشكر - 
و
رزقت الجنة وباعد اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه بينك وبين النـــار


----------



## محرر المرأة (24 ديسمبر 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## حكم عمر (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sayed hassan2 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي جهدك مع الوعد بالمشي علي نفس الدرب


----------



## عامرعبدالرحمن (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المشروع و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## إبن رشد (24 ديسمبر 2010)

ممتاز 
أشكرك


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أكرمك الذى أكرمتنا فيه شكرا


----------



## صيانة المباني (26 ديسمبر 2010)

في وين الروابط
شكرن يا باش مهندس


----------



## محمد مهدى (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود33 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة :15:
واضح ان المشروع مميز :16:
وطريقتك فى عرض المشروع ممتازة و تحتوى على التشويق :70: 
زادك الله من علمه و نفع بك


----------



## جون سينا1 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك يا 
م/عادل حسن 
وفقكه الله 
ان شاء الله مواضيع احسن واحسن 
بارك الله فيك 
شكرا .
اخوك .م/احمد ضياء


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (4 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسين الصبر (10 فبراير 2011)

اللهم احفظ العراق


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (20 مايو 2011)

يعجز اللسان عن الشكر وجزاك الله كل الخير وشكرا لهذا المنتدى


----------



## mohamed alhmad (20 مايو 2011)

الهم بارك فيه الهم بارك فيه الهم بارك فيه
اللهم اميين


----------



## mohamed tita (28 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير عما قدمت لنا ولو انها متأخرة منى شويتين 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ibraessa (29 مايو 2011)

وفقكم الله لفعل الخير وعموم الفائدة


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (29 مايو 2011)

وجزاكم اخى العزيز


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (30 مايو 2011)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس عادل على هذا العطاء الوفير-وربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## allal1968 (31 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اشكر المهندس عادل على المجهود الجبار
والرجاء من الاخوة اعادة رفعه على الفورشارد لانه لا يمكن التحميل من المديافار


----------



## asd_zxc (31 مايو 2011)

ربنا يكرمك يا هندسه
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_129212580490232&ap=1


----------



## hvac giant (31 مايو 2011)

يا اخي العزيز الله يبارك فيك ويجزاك الخير الكثير الوفير وهديك الى صراطه المستقيم ويفتح عليك خيرات الاخرة والدنيا وكثر الله من امثالك ونفعنا الله واياك بالعلم اللهم امين


----------



## احمد هشام 22 (1 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وانفع بك الامة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## الشبواني (1 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (1 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## PS_HVAC (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed558 (2 يونيو 2011)

فين الرااااااااااابط


----------



## hussein adil (2 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## نذير الجندلي (2 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله لك على كل حرف وكل رقم وكل نية صادقة وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## noreldin2000 (4 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ونفعنا الله بك


----------



## مهندس صنعاء (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير .... مشكور اخي على هذا الجهد الجبار


----------



## sherif omar (6 يونيو 2011)

هو فييييين


----------



## امين فتحي (7 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## امين فتحي (7 يونيو 2011)

:75:بارك الله بيك


----------



## محمد حماده نصر (16 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fahd11989 (1 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ktaha1 (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## MGH (9 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااا*


----------



## nofal (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## hanyth (10 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr abozizo (15 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير اخي عادل
بجد مفيد جدا
جعله الله في موازين حسناتكم


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (16 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## hamzeh khalefa (16 أغسطس 2011)

برد الله عليك في يوم الحساب وملأ قلبك بدفىء القران


----------



## amr fathy (17 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خادم محمد (17 أغسطس 2011)

جاري التحميل أنا و الله بستنى أي واحد يفيدني بهذا الموضوع أنت إنسان رائع


----------



## WASAMKO (7 سبتمبر 2011)

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ADHAMM (13 سبتمبر 2011)

م/ عادل حسن 
لك كل الشكر والتقدير علي الموضوع المميز.


----------



## الفنان سليمان (27 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووور مهندس عادل حقاً مشروع رائع


----------



## امل البياتي (27 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## adilo gine (28 نوفمبر 2011)

​*تعجزاللسان عن التعبير ومع ذلك لك جزيل الشكررررر*


----------



## ibrahim elashker (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكر وتقدير*

جزاك الله خيرا ياخي علي هذا المجهود الوفير


----------



## ali_engineer88 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## baarini (29 نوفمبر 2011)

Good job. Thanks alot!


----------



## ahmed samy (29 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## باسم مدحت (29 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف الشامي (29 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم - هذا الرقي العلمي هو المطلوب والمتوقع من الموقع ومن الأفاضل القائمين عليه - ومره أخري من قلبي جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد مهدى (1 ديسمبر 2011)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxs


----------



## dlear2011 (2 ديسمبر 2011)

واللة انت بطل ممنون جدااااااااا


----------



## zoheary (8 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## بكر العشرى (7 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخي عادل*​


----------



## amirabogliel (7 يناير 2012)

لك كل التقدير والاحترام على تقدير العلم ونشره


----------



## adil mohamad (7 يناير 2012)

تقديم رائع , ثبتك الله على النطق بكلمة الشهادة عند مفارقة الدنيا و من الداعين اليها في الحياة


----------



## السعيد السعودي (7 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا بارك الله بك


----------



## ASHRAF100 (11 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا*


----------



## abdelsalamn (6 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## هشام هاشم احمد (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل الخير وبارك لكم في جهودكمالمعطاءه


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود الزغبي (9 فبراير 2012)

شكرا يا بشمهندس/ عادل


----------



## hikal007 (28 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس عادل , طريقة العرض شيقه وواضح ان فيه مجهود جامد مبذوول وتنظيم رائع


----------



## kokohamo2003 (29 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا وربنا يوفقك*


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (30 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed el ashry (30 أبريل 2012)

هات يا هنسه ويارب يجعاه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م احمد احمد (30 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس الليثى (30 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وفى جهودكم ونفع بعلمكم
خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## naser838 (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## boughandora (25 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## سماح_محمد (25 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## call_of_duty (26 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## بدرالدين بدرى (4 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا فعلا مجهود كبير


----------



## memo28_emy (4 يونيو 2012)

مشكور


----------



## eng/gladiator (6 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (8 يونيو 2012)

بوركت ووفقت لكل خير اخي الكريم 
تقبل تحياتي​


----------



## ابابراء (9 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي العزيز اريد ان ابدا بالقول بان يبارك الله فيك ويعطيك مبتغاك في الدنيا والاخرة والاخرة قبل الاولى لان فيها الصلاح والخلاص 
أرجوا منك ان تلبي طلبي لانني لم استطع تحميله من الميديا فاير وارجو ان تحمله على الفورشيرد لانه اسهل المواقع ويمكن الاعتماد عليه كثيرا 
بارك الله فيك وفي عائلتك
*


----------



## Assem El Hajj (10 يونيو 2012)

good bless you zanity


----------



## amerelsaay (10 يونيو 2012)

شكراً لك


----------



## احمد محمد الشامى (10 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا مجهود رااااااائع


----------



## طالب نعمة (12 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا مع فائق الاحترام


----------



## حيدرالهام (12 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم


----------



## yahya ennab (19 يونيو 2012)

شكرا الك .ما قصرت


----------



## firasqurany (19 يونيو 2012)

الله يجزال الخيييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## abuabooody (19 يونيو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## abuabooody (19 يونيو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## عمر جودة (13 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصعب111 (13 يوليو 2012)

* جزاك الله خير الجزاء *


----------



## ابن الضاد (14 يوليو 2012)

كل الشكر والتقدير الاخ الكريم.....واسأل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك....نرجوا ان لاتبخلو علينا بالمزيد من المشاريع الحية...اطيب التحيات


----------



## saad unis (22 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك الله الف خير وبارك الله فيكككككككككككككك*


----------



## saad unis (22 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجوا منكم المساعدة وجزاكم الله الف خير عندي مشروع صغير حاليا اعمل عليه ولكن احتاج مساعدتكم محتاج مخطط لمسار الهواء لاني ربطت ماطور كهربائي مع ضاغطة الغاز التبريد بصورة ميكانيكية ولكن مشكلتي فقط في مسار الهواء وذلك لاني مستخدم سربس { مروحة لمبردة الهواء} وسبب مشكلتي هو وضع الراديتر لسحب الهواء وكذلك وضع راديتر لتبيريد الغاز الحار ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mohamd reda (23 يوليو 2012)

اللهم اجزيك عنا خيرا


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (29 أغسطس 2012)

أرجو إعادة رفع المشروع مرة ثانية


----------



## رامى ابو المجد (30 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (30 أغسطس 2012)

أعتقـــــد أن المشروع ممتـــــــاز وذلك من خلال التعليقات ولكن لم نتمكن من تحميله أرجو إعــــــــادة رفعه مرة ثانية ولك جزيل الشكر مهندس عادل


----------



## mightydodi2002 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم مشاركة اكثر من رائعة وعطاك الله حتى يرضيك


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (5 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة ونفعك ونفع بك ووفقك لكل ما يحب ويرضى​


----------



## ramz (18 نوفمبر 2012)

جاري التحميل شكرا


----------



## محمد ابو عليين (28 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا علي صنيعك هذا


----------



## AHMED2284 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

بجد الله ينور عليك طريقك


----------



## aam ahmed (29 نوفمبر 2012)

_*بارك الله بالجهود المبذوله*_


----------



## tarig ibraheem (30 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن ياريت لو كان بالعربي


----------



## بلال جهاد (1 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً 
وبارك الله فيك وندعو لك بالتوفيق


----------



## altarrah82 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر
جزاك الله الخير


----------



## Maher Hussain (1 ديسمبر 2012)

اين الروابط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## moataz_osama (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً ​


----------



## hamraouas1 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فرج فركاش (3 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## jabo (3 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور يا اخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عباس غوبر (3 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وربنا يتقبل هذا العمل


----------



## ahmed_hosny (4 ديسمبر 2012)

بجد الله ينور


----------



## ربايعه (4 ديسمبر 2012)

وين الملفات المرفقه


----------



## الفتي الليبي (11 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ، جاري التحميل .


----------



## naguibiugan (11 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابوعزوف (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر أخوي الغالي


----------



## mortdy (13 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاء اله خير
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ayoub07 (14 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## احمد مانجستووو (14 ديسمبر 2012)

بجد جزالك الله خيرررررررررررر


----------



## ابو عبد العزيز (12 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو عبد العزيز (12 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أنس ال (12 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## هشام هاشم احمد (12 يناير 2013)

لا يزال في هذه الامه خير الى قيام الساعه شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## tarek gamarec (27 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (27 فبراير 2013)

thank you


----------



## nofear2710 (27 فبراير 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## 2020khaled (28 فبراير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (28 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## geith63 (28 مارس 2013)

مشكور أخي على هذا الجهد 
و زادك الله من علمه


----------



## sharief (6 أبريل 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## anaamae (7 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## زهير محمد عمر (8 أبريل 2013)

نرجو من الله ان يكرمك بنطقها وتكون اخر ما تقول فى هذه الدنيا


----------



## mohbalhayat (8 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يجزيك خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## thunderspeed (10 أبريل 2013)

أين رابط التحميل ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ديار السعيدي (13 أبريل 2013)

شكرا على المجهود المتميز


----------



## mohkhateeb (16 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير ونفع بعلمك ونفعك بعلمك والمسلمين


----------



## ابن الصحرا (19 أبريل 2013)

دمتم سالمين وان شاء الله من زايد لزايد والحمد لله رب العامين


----------



## amirabogliel (20 أبريل 2013)

لك كل الاحترام والتقدير واللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عماد أبوالعلا (1 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## محفوظ الفقية (1 يونيو 2013)

مشكور م/ عادل وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mohamed baz (1 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس علي المجهود المبذول وجعلة بميذان حسناتك


----------



## younis najjar (5 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## drmady (6 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ونفع الله بك وبما قدمت


----------



## هانى 2007 (6 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فى كل من قام بهذا العمل


----------



## eslam mokka (7 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## end_msh (7 يوليو 2013)

الف الف شكر لكم


----------



## أحمد مصباح مجاهد (8 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ziadzh (20 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك ...... الف شكر.


----------



## ibraheem142 (3 أغسطس 2013)

م/عادل حسن قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> 
> اخوانى الاعزاء​
> ...



اخى العزيز م.عادل حسن 
لك جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود الرائع ،،،،

اطلعت على المشروع على عجالة وهو مجهود مقدر من طلاب جامعة كمشروع تخرج ،،، لكن توجد ملاحظات جوهرية عليه وتنقصه الكثير من التفاصيل ، على سبيل المثال لا الحصر :

1- فى حساب الأحمال يجب أضافة على الأقل 10% للاحمال المنتقلة بواسطة solar & transmission لان درجة تغييرها عالية مقارنة بالأحمال الداخلية .
2- فى supply air calculation للمساحات المراد تكييفها تم حسابه بناء على اللود المحسوس فقط (الهواء الداخل لازم يزيل اللود المحسوس والكامن معا ) ولازم نحدد effective sensible heat ratio عشان نقدر نحدد نقطة الندى للمعدة ، بالأضافة الى ذلك يجب نضع فى الحساب by bass factor فى حساب كميات الهواء 
3- لا يتم تحديد مواصفات مراوح الشفط 

وغيرها من الملاحظات

وشكراُ


----------



## ibrahim rebhi (11 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا يا مهندس
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سيف2007 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ,ومن كان اجره على الله فهذا من تقوى القلوب, بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## gasser79 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## ahmed omar404 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (22 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم مشاركة اكثر من رائعة وعطاك الله حتى يرضيك


----------



## ayden13 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

رررررررررررررررروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة بارك الله فيك


----------



## amanena26 (24 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saad ele (25 نوفمبر 2013)

رااااااااائع جدا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## s.f.m (24 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## AHMADBHIT (26 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زيدون العراقي (22 يناير 2014)

شكرا لكم​


----------



## fadali76 (12 أبريل 2014)

Very useful knowledge


----------



## abdelsalamn (15 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خير وربنا يباركلك​


----------



## eng..fares (16 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك 
اشهد ان لا اله الا الله واشهد ان محمدا رسول الله


----------



## muhsin hamza (18 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (3 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng*doaa (3 يونيو 2014)

اول مره اسمع عن برنامج بريمافيرا ؟؟


----------



## حذيفة العبسي (3 يونيو 2014)

ممكن رابط نحمل منو المشروع ,, وشكرا الك ويعطيك العافية


----------



## abdelsalamn (5 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eyad1881 (6 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا الجهد وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## المهندس250 (10 يونيو 2014)

شكرا


----------



## pp9mamdouh (15 يونيو 2014)

thx aloooot


----------



## wahab_mohamed (17 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاءك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## gobar (20 يونيو 2014)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ضى الليل (22 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البراء سامح (23 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس ...بجد تسلم ايدك


----------



## Ahmad shawshi (23 ديسمبر 2014)

طب وين المشروع ..؟


----------



## isem_abd (23 ديسمبر 2014)

شكراجزيلا


----------



## خرطط (11 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ممكن رفعه مره اخرى لاني جدا محتاجه


----------



## خرطط (11 مارس 2015)

انا مشروعي تكييف بنايه 5 طوابق


----------



## خرطط (11 مارس 2015)

ممكن اعاده الرفع لاني جدا محتاجه


----------



## m7md3shor (12 مارس 2015)

الرابط محدث و تم التحميل بنجاح 

جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك فيكم


----------



## نائل شواقفه (12 مارس 2015)

المرفقات غير ظاهره عندي ممكن تفيدونا كيف نحملها 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## مجموعة العمري (12 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك مهندس وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (14 مارس 2015)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## البراء سامح (15 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## masp (30 مارس 2015)

الله يبارك فيك ويجعلا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابوبكر دارفور (1 أبريل 2015)

شكرا


----------



## ابوبكر دارفور (1 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abdallahazzam1978 (1 أبريل 2015)

قرات تهاني وتشكرات ومباركات
بس وين الملفات


----------



## yehia gamal (1 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجزالك الله كل خير


----------



## رشا السعد (4 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammad dameiry (4 أبريل 2015)

وين الملف اخوي 
شكرا الك


----------



## eng2012ibrahim (4 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alaa elkilany (5 يونيو 2015)

هو فين لينك التحميل يابشمهندسين


----------



## taha waleed (17 أغسطس 2015)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## MAH.KALFAT (24 سبتمبر 2015)

الله يجزاك خير ويكثر من امثالك​


----------



## Mohamed Fadl kotb (28 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خر مهندس عادل و لكن برجاء عمل upload للملف


----------



## محمد51111 (30 سبتمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## albahri (30 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## eng_taha_a (2 أكتوبر 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع و ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## yousefegyp (20 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الشاطبي (21 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خير ومشكوووووور مشاركة اكثر من رائعة وعطاك الله من فضله وكرمه حتى يرضيك​


----------



## msaad118 (17 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## تامر احمد 2016 (17 يناير 2016)

مشروع مميزا جدا
بالتوفيق اخي الكريم فى التطوير


----------



## blue rose (9 مارس 2016)

ألف ألف ألف شكر


----------



## mjmusallam (16 مارس 2020)

okkkkkkkkky


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 يوليو 2020)

:10: شكرا جزيلا


----------

